# Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau



## fwteufelchen (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo ihr,

lange schon habe ich den Wunsch nach einem eigenen Räucherofen gehegt. Aber leider sind die Dinger in entsprechender Größe sehr teuer, weil dann meist in Edelstahl gefertigt. Also habe ich mal mein Hirn angestrengt und nach einer günstigen Alternative gesucht. Ausserdem bin ich kein Handwerker und er sollte möglichst einfach im Aufbau sein.
Jetzt will ich euch mal mein Ergebnis dazu mitteilen, vielleicht hilft es dem einen oder anderen ja weiter.

Also erst mal habe ich ein 80x80 cm großes Fundament aus Beton gegossen. Dazu wird ein ca.25 cm tiefes Loch in entsprechender Größe gebuddelt und aus alten Holzresten eine Schalung gebaut, damit alles auch später ordentlich aussieht. 
Als Material für den Ofen habe ich mir Kalksandsteine in der Größe "2DF" gekauft. Die sind erstens billig (Stück 0,29€ bei Hornbach) und zweitens auch noch feuerfest. Man benötigt 120 Stück davon. Jetzt ging es ans mauern, ist gar nicht so schwierig wenn man etwas gewissenhaft mit der Wasserwaage umgeht. Als Mörtel habe ich Fertigmörtel aus dem Baumarkt verwendet und zwei 20 kg Säcke je 2,-€ verbraucht. Für die zwei Stürze unter und über der Tür, braucht man noch vier Stücke Winkeleisen (je 2,50€ gibts auch im Baumarkt) damit die Steine Halt finden. Fertigstürze waren mir zu teuer. In entsprechender Höhe habe ich innen noch Gitter eines alten Grills als Auflagemöglichkeit für Stangen, Roste, etc. mit eingemauert.
Ich habe als absoluter Laie drei Tage zur Vollendung des Mauerwerks benötigt. Zum Schluß habe ich mit dem Mörtel noch die Fugen schön verfugt (für die Optik).
Allerdings sollte der Kalksandstein von außen jetzt noch behandelt werden, damit er kein Wasser aufnimmt und dann bei Frost kaputt friert. Im Malergeschäft kosteten 3l der auf Silikonbasis gefertigten Imprägnierung 12,50€. Das reicht für 4 Anstriche, was absolut ausreichend ist.
Die Türe aus 2mm verzinktem Stahl habe ich mir bei einem Metallbauer zuschneiden lassen. Außerdem benötigte ich noch ein Stück zur Abdeckung des Ofens und ein ca. 60 cm langes Stück Rohr für den Abzug (zus. 15€).
Die Tür ist mit zwei Scharnieren befestigt und wird mit zwei Schieberiegeln geschlossen gehalten. Ein Thermometer gab es für drei Euronen bei Aldi und wurde mit hitzebeständigem Silikon eingeklebt. In das Blech für die Abdeckung habe ich ein entsprechend großes Loch für das Abzugsrohr gesägt und es mit Schrauben und Dübeln befefestigt. Das Rohr habe ich am unteren Ende ca. 4 cm tief in einem Abstand von 3cm eingesägt und die so entstandenen "Laschen" umgelegt und je ein Loch gebohrt. So konnte ich das Rohr von unten durch die Abdeckung stecken und habe es mit Edelstahlschrauben befestigt. Über dem Rohr habe ich noch ein kleines "Dach" befestigt, damit kein Regen in den Ofen tropft. Zur Regulierung des Rauchabzugs und Wärmesteuerung, habe ich einen "Hähnchenhalter" der meinen Grill beilag aber nie benutzt wurde, mit dem Stück ausgeschnittenen Stahlblech aus der Abdeckung versehen und das ganze mit ein wenig Fummelarbeit in das Abzugsrohr eingebaut. Funktioniert tadellos.
Ein alter Rundgrill dient mir als Feuerschale ganz unten im Ofen und darüber ein Backblech für 4,-€ als Fettauffangschale.

So und heute war es dann soweit, der erste Probelauf mit ein paar ordentlichen Regenbognern wurde gestartet. Erst so ca. eine halbe Stunde mit ~ 110° gegart und dann ca. 2 1/2 Stunden im Rauch bei ca. 40°. Alles ohne Zusätze und nur mit Buchenholz und -späne.
Und siehe da "*er*" funktioniert und die Fische schmecken super lecker.

Also nur Mut und ran an das bisschen Arbeit! Hänge mal ein paar Bilder an und wer Hilfe braucht oder Fragen hat nur zu!

Maße: Fundament 80 x 80 cm
Höhe (ohne Abzugsrohr) ca. 180 cm
Breite ca. 75 cm
Tiefe ca. 62 cm
Ausreichend Platz für ca. 40 Portionsforellen (auf 2 Ebenen) oder 20 -30 Aale.

Alles im allen ein großer stabiler Ofen für knapp *100,- Euronen*!


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

Dat ischa ein schickes Ding! Sieht echt prima aus, und wer den Platz dazu hat... #6 :m 
Blöde Frage (eines ebenfalls Laien, was Mauern angeht) dazu: hast Du feuerfesten Mörtel benutzt oder reicht normaler aus? Ich weiss von Bekannten, die ihren Aussenkamin gemauert hatten, dass die extra son teueres feuerfestes Zeugs gekauft hatten... Angeblich würde "normaler Zement" reissen und das Gebilde einstürzen lassen... #c


----------



## fwteufelchen (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

Hai Franky,

hier hat normaler Mörtel ausgereicht, weil erstens sind die Temperaturen beim Räuchern nicht so hoch und zweitens ist auch dieser mit dem Silikonzeugs behandelt und damit "sicher".|supergri 

Gruß Franki


----------



## utzel (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

Sieht ja echt gut aus, dein Räucherofen.
Das ganze für 100€, da kann man nicht meckern.
Wird bestimmt dem ein oder anderen helfen, die sich auch mit dem Gedanken tragen sich so einen Ofen zu bauen.

#6 Danke #6


----------



## esox_105 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

#r , da hast Du dir aber was feines gebaut #6 .


Kleiner Nachtrag noch von mir; Du hättest evtl. mal bei einer Baufirma nach einen Restposten Klinker nachfragen sollen. Wenn der Ofen aus Klinkern gemauert wäre, hätte er etwas rustikaler ausgesehen, aber nu ist es zu spät.


----------



## vk58 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

Ich bin begeistert. Ich glaube, ich baue Deinen Ofen nach. Sollte ich es schaffen, sage ich Bescheid.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## C.K. (6. November 2006)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

GENIAL!
Ganau sowas fehlt mir noch im Garten, dass werde ich wohl wegen der Witterung im Frühjahr im Angriff nehmen.

Danke für die Bilder und die Anleitung!


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

So einen plane ich auch gerade. Wollte ihn aber etwas kleiner bauen. Was meinst Du ? Kriegst Du den Ofen voll ?
Brauche ich unbedingt das Abzugsrohr ?

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## onze (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

sieht allerdings verlockend aus....


----------



## oknel (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

früher hat man räucherkammern im keller oder auf dem dachboden gemauert.
oft mit holztür.
kann man gut in alten gutshäusern sehen.
da wurde alles geräuchert.

ging auch

ps sieht gut aus 
mfg


----------



## Bondex (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

Sieht nett aus!!

mal eine ganz dumme Frage: Muß man sowas auch genehmigen lassen? Ich Plane einen Ofen für meine Werkstatt und da müssen alle möglichen Sachen beachtet werden. Ofenrohr so und so hoch, und dick und Abstand zum Nachbargelände, Brandschutz...

Vielleicht könnte ich ja die Abgase durch ein Rohr in so einen Ofen wie Deinen leiten, dann sieht´s der Schornsteinfeger nicht.


----------



## muddyliz (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

@ fwteufelchen: Ich sehe bei deinem Ofen ein Problem:
Es fehlt ein Dach das vor Regen schützt. Die Kalksandsteine werden schnell veralgen, zuerst im Bereich der Kuppel und später auch an den Seiten, weil das Regenwasser ja auch an den Seiten runterläuft. Und wenn die Kalksandsteine im Winter nass sind und gefrieren platzen mit der Zeit auch Teile davon ab.


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

sehr schöner ofen, schließe mich den vorpostern an.

anbei 2 bilder von meinem. er ist durchweg aus schrott und schutt gebaut und kostete mich nur 10 euro für zementmörtel zum außen verputzen und mauern sowie ein paar schweisselektroden.
der außenanstrich mit fassadenfarbe auf dem zementmörtel reicht vommkommen aus, da dringt kein wasser ein, also platzt auch nix ab. auch nicht beim heissräucher, wo ich in der anfeuerphase ein richtiges feuer drin habe. dann natürlich ohne fische drin.

der feuerraum ist mit backstein gemauert, oben wo es nicht über 120 grad geht sogar mit den flachen Ytong-Steinen, hochkant.

die Decke ist schräg (innen schräger als außen erkennbar) damit Kondensat zum Rand hin abläuft und nicht auf das räuchergut tropft.

darin räucher ich ganzjährig fisch und im winter schinken. im moment dient er sogar 4 wochen lang als kühlraum für 8 kg gepökeltes schwein, das wird demnächst geräuchert.
das ist ein riesenvorteil gegenüber den ganzen blechdingern, die temperatur bleibt nämlich weitgehend konstant.

die rohre auf dem dach im 1. bild bitte übersehen, die sind von was ganz anderem . wers wissen will, siehe meine homepage.

die 2 bier wiederum gehören unbedingt dazu|supergri


ach ja bevor jemand fragt: der rauch pfeifft nur deshalb zur tür raus, weil diese hier bewusst ein spalt offen ist. die tür ist in gewissem bereich stufenlos schliessbar bis hin zu fast ganz dicht.

Kapazitür ist für 8 Portionforellen oder 4 Kg Schinken, wahlweise 20 Portionsbarsche.


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

nanu, niemand schreibt was zu meinem ofen? den zu dunklen fischen? keine kritik, kein verriss? vielleicht mal etwas lob? kritik an der zu dünnen tür (die mittlerweile dicker ist, zwecks isolation)? 

Ich habe soeben den schinken eingehängt und den ersten räuchervorgang gestartet. in 3 wochen sollte er fertig sein.


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

Hallo,
das Ding sieht ja richtig gut aus. An meinem Ofen nagt schon langsam der Lochfraß, da wäre das echt eine gute Dauerlösung. Würde ihn aber auch irgendwie verklinkern, sieht doch schicker aus.

Gruß Brassenwürger#h


----------



## blasi (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

hallo mordskerl kannst du mir bitte dein rezept zum schinkenräuchern verraten?Und wie machst du das ,dass du 3 wochen die temperatur halten kannst?


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

hallo blasi,

ich schick dir ne PN.

Nicht weils geheim ist, sondern weil dieser thread eigentlich ein anderes thema hat und nicht von mir eröffnet wurde.


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

ach was solls, fwteufelchen möge mir verzeihen dass ich vom thema ablenke.

aber vielleicht gibts so noch weitere tipps oder gefahrenhinweise.

ALLES OHNE GEWÄHR, also kommt nicht mit Lebensmittelvergiftung zu mir!

zu meinem schinken:

ich kaufe mir in der metzgerei meines vertrauens oberschale vom schwein mit schwarte, gut durchwachsen. das ist wichtig, denn magere stücke werden trocken und hart.
die pökele ich trocken, d.h. die stücke werden mit pökelsalz (aus der metzgerei) eingerieben, regelrecht einmassiert. wer will kann wacholder, pfeffer, knoblauch, lorbeer, ... dazugeben.
manche pökeln auch nass, dass heisst das fleisch sitzt in einer lake, also einer salzigen brühe. ich finde das trockenpökeln aber etwas appetittlicher.

dann bleibt das gepökelte fleisch abhängig von der größe in einem lebensmittelechten bottich ( meine stücke sind ca 1,5 kg schwer, daher lase ich sie ca 3 wochen im salz). alle 3 tage umschichten, leicht nachsalzen mit grobem salz. ideale temperatur: 2-4 °C.

wichtig: das salz entzieht dem fleisch wasser, daher muss das gefäß einen ablauf haben.

nach 3 wochen das fleisch abwaschen mit klarem wasser (sonst wird die außenschicht zu trocken und salzig) und 1 tag in klarem wasser liegen lassen. dann 2 tage an der luft "durchbrennen" lassen, dort verteilt sich die salzschärfe gleichmäßig.

dann wird geräuchert, kalt, d.h. es werden nur späne verglimmt, es darf keine flamme entstehen. der räuchervorgang an sich dauert ca 4-8 stunden. das ist der grund warum ich nur im winter räuchrere, im ofen darfs nicht warm werden. dann wieder 2 tage pause, das ganze 3-4 mal wiederholen. die rot-schwarze schinkenfarbe kommt vor allem durch das abhängen an frischer, trockener luft, also nicht wundern wenn nach dem ersten räuchern das fleisch noch fast roh aussieht.

also: bei ausgesprochenem nicht-angelwetter (kalter, trockener ostwind): schinken in den wind hängen, vor krähen und katzen schützen!

das war ein kurzer abriss, es gibt viele kleine details. aber immer dran denken: ich bin kein profi, sondern hobbyräucherer. also alles ohne gewähr!

ich rieche bei jedem schritt an meinem fleisch. wenns unappetittlich riecht im zweifelsfall entsorgen!!!


zur temperatur: aktiv machen kann ich da gar nix. ich habe meinen ofen gemauert, er steht auf einem natürlichen felsen im schatten. das alleine hält mir die temperatur konstant, zumindest von nov- dez.
bisher hatte ich glück, ich weiss nicht was während der pökelphase mit dem fleisch passieren würde wenns mal ein paar tage lang -10°C hätte.

im moment kümmert mich eher die tagestemperatur von bis +12°C und nacht 5 °C.
aber mein thermometer im ofen zeigt zuverlässig temperaturen 2<T<6°C an.

etwas recherche auf räucherseiten oder ein gutes buch sollte dir etwas mehr aufschluss geben, vor allem wenn du auch geflügel räuchern willst. dass soll noch etwas heikeler sein. habs selbst noch nicht versucht.

viel erfolg


----------



## fwteufelchen (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*



muddyliz schrieb:


> @ fwteufelchen: Ich sehe bei deinem Ofen ein Problem:
> Es fehlt ein Dach das vor Regen schützt. Die Kalksandsteine werden schnell veralgen, zuerst im Bereich der Kuppel und später auch an den Seiten, weil das Regenwasser ja auch an den Seiten runterläuft. Und wenn die Kalksandsteine im Winter nass sind und gefrieren platzen mit der Zeit auch Teile davon ab.


 
|bla: NÖ NÖ, man keine Bange. Da hat mir ein Fachmann mit Rat geholfen. Die Steine sind mit so einem Silikonzeugs behandelt und somit absolut dicht! Da kommt kein Wasser rein, bei Regen sieht das aus wie auf einem frisch polierten Auto. Gruß Frank


----------



## blasi (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> hallo blasi,
> 
> ich schick dir ne PN.
> 
> Nicht weils geheim ist, sondern weil dieser thread eigentlich ein anderes thema hat und nicht von mir eröffnet wurde.


Ich bin noch neu hier und darum etwas unwissend,aber könntest du mir bitte erklären was ein PN ist.Vielen Dank


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

hallo blasi, 

eine PN ist eine *P*rivate *N*achricht. Bei dir sollte jetzt rechts oben unter "willkommen, blasi" das briefcouvert blinken, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Dort draufklicken.

es steht aber nix anderes drin als in dem öffentlichen posting.


----------



## Schlesier31 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

hi
erstmal ein echt schicker ofen.
ich will mir auch einen basteln im frühjahr.schön im garten räuchern...is was feines.
hab da noch haufen gasbetonsteine beim vater rumliegen.ob man die auch nehmen kann?heißer wie 100 grad wirds ja nich in dem teil.
wäre echt toll wenn da einer was weiß
gruß mario


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. November 2013)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

Mit solch gemauerten Öfen solltet ihr euch glaube ich mehr Sorgen darum machen, was die Feuchtigkeit und der Frost im Winter mit den Steinen und vor allem mit den Fugen so macht.
Das währe mein erster Gedanke. ;+;+
Ja ich habe gesehen, dass das Thema hier schon einige Jahre alt ist.
Ich jedenfalls ziehe Öfen aus Holz oder Blech vor.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## norwegian_sun (6. November 2013)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

Gasbeton sollte schon gehen, sofern du ihn verputzt oder wenigstens streichst, wird ja auch für industriehallen und supermärkte im aussenbereich verwendet. Ausserdem isoliert das zeug sehr gut. Bei meinem ofen aus 1,5er stahlblech hab ich bei sonnenschein ohne feuer schon mal schnell 50 grad drin. Allerdings würde ich direkt im brennraum klinker oder ziegel verwenden, ich hab die ziegel bei meinem ofen einfach rundum reingeschlichtet, damit das feuer nicht direkt ans blech kommt.

Gruß mirko


----------



## mapasuma (7. November 2013)

*AW: Günstiger Räucherofen im Selbstbau*

Ich hab mir ein Räucherfass gebaut aus einem 200l Fass!

Schnell, einfach und günstig!!!


----------

